# GHG or Bigfoot goose floaters?



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Think I have built my duck spread up enough its time to add a couple goose floaters. Looking at the 4 pack of GHG or Bigfoot's. What ones to you guys like or dislike?? From what I have heard, the GHG paint on these is a problem and Bigfoot floaters are much more durable? But, the GHG are $20 cheaper.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Think I have built my duck spread up enough its time to add a couple goose floaters. Looking at the 4 pack of GHG or Bigfoot's. What ones to you guys like or dislike?? From what I have heard, the GHG paint on these is a problem and Bigfoot floaters are much more durable? But, the GHG are $20 cheaper.


I'm pretty bias but the GHG floaters are more anatomically correct than the foots, ride rough water MUCH better and are less money...does the decision get any easier!? The GHG's are heavier and I wouldn't worry much about the referenced paint issues as I'd be more than happy to take care of any issues you might have. Try that with foots...:grin: 
Josh


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh and geese like them...


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Noble you are one stand up guy.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Josh Noble said:


> I wouldn't worry much about the referenced paint issues as I'd be more than happy to take care of any issues you might have.


Thanks Josh, you have to fogive me as I am fairly green around this forum. But how would you be able to take care of any paint issues I may have with them? Are you with Avery??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a tip i would do. im working on it my self. Buy a four pack of ghg and a four pack of big foot. have differnt mix of brands in your spread. not all geese look the same. every one runs one brand and that it. right now i have 12 Dakotas 8 big foot and one flambu in my spread. my next brand will b some fa and ghg and then I think I will be done. out of room in the boat.lol


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is a spread we ran with ghg big foot and Dakota


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Josh, you have to fogive me as I am fairly green around this forum. But how would you be able to take care of any paint issues I may have with them? Are you with Avery??


Yes I work for Avery.
If you have any issues, which I don't think you will just shoot me a pm and I'll get you taken care of (new decoys, touch up..etc).

The nice thing about your decision is you can't buy a bad decoy out of the two brands you're looking at. I'm just partial to GHG.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang! utahbigbull I just sold 4 GHG oversized Canada floaters today.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/...r-grade-lifesized-canada-floaters-p-1178.html


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Dang! utahbigbull I just sold 4 GHG oversized Canada floaters today.


Now what did you go and do that for Fowlmouth?!? :grin:

Dustin, I am a poor man right now from building up my duck spread and buying a boat this year ha ha. My wife will be hanging me for buying four geese as is (She thinks my dozen full bodys and shells are enough). Everytime I get decs, I have told her I am good but I keep buying them. This will have to be the last addition untill next year. (For now)

Josh, I really appreciate your backing!! I hope that goes the same for the 5 doz assorted GHG duck decs I just bought in the last couple months  Thanks for the backing, it is really appreciated!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

GHG! what is this a trick question??


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Note to ALL owners of GHG goose floaters not holding their paint.* 

do you find yourself wondering why you spent your good hard earned money on such a thing? or often wonder why the other guy is smashing the honks and you are caught just sightseeing, feeling sidelined like a lesser waterfowler than the rest?? what an aweful situation you find yourself in, just aweful... i just cant imagine the horror of looking at these atrocities in your spread... please allow me to lend a helping hand.

All you have to do is pm me with your address, have these useless pieces of plastic bagged up and waiting in the driveway so i can promply pick them up and toss them in the grinder at work so they can be made into something much more useful. ;-) Ill even cover the fuel surecharge on the first pick up

:!: ... you need NOT even worry about taking the anchors and line off!! afterall, that would jut be wasted time in getting rid of em. Leave them on there, sheeeesh- you could even add a foot or two if they are less then three foot long.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. Stopped at Sportsmans tonight and got the GHG PG actives and got them rigged up. Four down, fifty more to go lol. Im set on full bodies, shells, and lay down blinds and have good success field hunting. Trying to figure them out on the water will be an interesting adventure. 

Any tips or advice on honker hunting on the water would be greatly appreciated. I have permission three prime corn fields that I'd exchange a water hunt for a field hunt!?!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt run GHG if they gave them to me......

Quality, to me, is of up most importance......and beating the **** out of my foots brings me great satisfaction and they look better at 7 years old than my buddies new GHG.....

Good Luck, and make sure you buy a gay little single slot bag for them so they dont get "damaged"


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks guys. Stopped at Sportsmans tonight and got the GHG PG actives and got them rigged up. Four down, fifty more to go lol. Im set on full bodies, shells, and lay down blinds and have good success field hunting. Trying to figure them out on the water will be an interesting adventure.
> 
> Any tips or advice on honker hunting on the water would be greatly appreciated. I have permission three prime corn fields that I'd exchange a water hunt for a field hunt!?!


GOOD CHOICE!, you wont regret it. Don't listen to the others. I buy GHG exclusively and for me I have never had paint come off, (i'm just luck I guess) and I throw them all in the same bag, not those "gay little single slot bags" I still take care of my decoys though, I however don't take pleasure beating the s*!%# out of my gear like others because like it was said, that's my hard earned money sitting there.. Tips for water hunting. let'em work. I like to put the geese on the outside, and ducks on the inside blended in. I never put my farthest decoy farther than I want to shoot geese, during the season some geese will tend to land a little short of your decoys, that's why I bring them in alittle closer. I like to set up on points of phrag, rock, or sand. hunt wide open water if you can birds feel safer out in the open. layout boat, or my favorite is layout blinds, and when use my call over water I keep it as muffled as I can because that water acts like a megaphone, you don't want to blow them away, and the notes I usually use over water are moans, murmurs, and some spits


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have lost paint on every brand of decoy I have tried except G&H. I bought a dozen mallards from Gart Brothers in 1990 and they still look like they did when I bought them, and they get used every season. 
I painted a bunch of GHG goose floaters last night, I use the heck out of my gear and figure it's just part of waterfowling. I don't believe real ducks and geese are going to mind a little paint missing on decoys, and if they are that close to see a little imperfection they should be dead anyway.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have lost paint on every brand of decoy I have tried except G&H. I bought a dozen mallards from Gart Brothers in 1990 and they still look like they did when I bought them, and they get used every season.
> I painted a bunch of GHG goose floaters last night, I use the heck out of my gear and figure it's just part of waterfowling. I don't believe real ducks and geese are going to mind a little paint missing on decoys, and if they are that close to see a little imperfection they should be dead anyway.


All my floaters and shells are G&H. All still look good after 15 years, all still bring birds in, all good for another 15 years. No paint problems. I had some goose floaters crack near the keels once, G&H replaced them no questions asked. 100% satisfied.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. Got another 4 this morning. See how they hold up. Would a guy be ok getting passing honkers attention with 8 of them? Do guys target them on WMA's? It mostly on the big pond?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Got another 4 this morning. See how they hold up. Would a guy be ok getting passing honkers attention with 8 of them? Do guys target them on WMA's? It mostly on the big pond?


I have shot geese on WMA's using only 3 goose decoys, so yes 8 will work. I have also had success using 4-5 dozen goose floaters. Some WMA's are much better for targeting geese than others, mostly because they don't receive as much hunting pressure. Can you kill geese on any WMA? Probably, if you are in the right place at the right time. The youth hunt is a fantastic time to use goose floaters, the geese are not educated and are much more willing to drop in, or at least look at your spread. I have been on several of these early hunts where the kids pound the hell out of geese. It's pretty dang cool!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks fowlmouth. About the only places I have hunted is Ogden bay, pintail flats, and chasing swans at bear river refuge. Have had some pass by now and then but not in abundance. Only been quacker smacking a couple years. Having a boat now, I know I have A LOT of exploring and figuring things out. Starting to see a lot more of them hitting the fields here in Hooper in the mornings. This was today and this flock was joining another 30 on the ground. Can't wait!!







Then I had 11 fly over my house 20 minutes latter. They love the corn across the street. Thank goodness I have a nice neighbor


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

those birds look like mud chickens to me.. although you got me pretty jealous you have some goose fields with geese in them, just hope they stay in it for another month


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Lol, looked up close at this pic and can see what you're talking about goosefreak. Not a good pic. Trust me though, I'm not that big of a tard  As long as mud chickens aren't black and white and honk, these were geese. Had 7 more fly right over Hooper park this evening at tomato days. Been watching those mud chickens flying every morning on my way to work. They have been crazy thick this summer. My neighbors corn gets pretty good but my best two are in a field slough latter season here in weber co. and a corn field next to a millionaire duck club pond in Corrine.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I LOVE killing geese over corn..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> I LOVE killing geese over corn..


Hoss, you would LOVE the corn field in Corrine!! It's literally a couple hundred yards from the clubs pond. The take off, barely stretch their wings and drop right in.

This is the slough in weber co. It's easy to keep tabs on since I can watch it right from my work. They get pretty thick in the late season.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Don't have a lot of pics on my phone but here's a couple mallards my boy dropped in one shot two years ago in Corrine. They dropped in the hay field.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Yes I work for Avery.
> If you have any issues, which I don't think you will just shoot me a pm and I'll get you taken care of (new decoys, touch up..etc).
> 
> The nice thing about your decision is you can't buy a bad decoy out of the two brands you're looking at. I'm just partial to GHG.;-)


Josh,

I have had Issues with the heads breaking on my Avery Decoys, and was getting ready to start buying Bigfoots just because they seem to be more durable. I do like my Avery decoys and they seem to be holding paint for me just fine, and I also like the realism. I need about 7-8 new heads of different syles. Would you be able to help me get the heads I need? If so, I will probably just keep running Avery decoys.

Thanks


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Hoss, you would LOVE the corn field in Corrine!! It's literally a couple hundred yards from the clubs pond. The take off, barely stretch their wings and drop right in.
> 
> This is the slough in weber co. It's easy to keep tabs on since I can watch it right from my work. They get pretty thick in the late season.
> View attachment 18066


looks fun, I'v got a bunch of permission to hunt pastures, and corn fields, but its hit and miss.. DUDE PM me this season, I'v got tons of full bodys, and layout blinds


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

captain said:


> Josh,
> 
> I have had Issues with the heads breaking on my Avery Decoys, and was getting ready to start buying Bigfoots just because they seem to be more durable. I do like my Avery decoys and they seem to be holding paint for me just fine, and I also like the realism. I need about 7-8 new heads of different syles. Would you be able to help me get the heads I need? If so, I will probably just keep running Avery decoys.
> 
> Thanks


Yup no problem!
Shoot me a pm with the styles (Over Size/ Life Size)...rester, sentry, sleeper ect and I'll get you taken care of!
Josh


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh, you didn't even ask how long these guys have had their dekes. How do you know they're still in warranty? Does your offer extend to Avery accessories, like silhouette bags that fall apart, straps that don't stay put, and stuff like that? Do I need a receipt?;-)


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Yup no problem!
> Shoot me a pm with the styles (Over Size/ Life Size)...rester, sentry, sleeper ect and I'll get you taken care of!
> Josh


Great! Thanks Josh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Got another 4 this morning. See how they hold up. Would a guy be ok getting passing honkers attention with 8 of them? Do guys target them on WMA's? It mostly on the big pond?


with 8 of them you will get geese. you might not pull in the big flocks. for hunting geese over water.I think it harder then hunting them in the fields. watch the geese and keep your calling low. For hunting WMAs like fowlmouth said you can kill more geese on other wma then on others ones. good luck this season.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Josh, you didn't even ask how long these guys have had their dekes. How do you know they're still in warranty? Does your offer extend to Avery accessories, like silhouette bags that fall apart, straps that don't stay put, and stuff like that? Do I need a receipt?;-)


Jon,
As I mentioned in a response to your PM. I'll replace your silhouette bag/bags on my own dime all though they were, in your own admission, more than a year old (shadow grass camo). The reason I'll gladly replace decoy heads on my own dime is simply because they're inexpensive for me to purchase and I have them here at the house. Avery/GHG products have a year warranty (with receipt) which is industry standard but in most cases when abuse isn't an issue I try and take care of the customer even at the expense of my own bank account.

Josh


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

PM sent, Josh. That's awesome. I don't abuse my gear, of course. On the contrary, I have a reputation of maintaining my guns and gear meticulously. The decoy bags are only used six days each year on my trips to Canada, so the replacements should last many, many seasons.

Thanks again, that's what I call stand up customer service.



Josh Noble said:


> Jon,
> As I mentioned in a response to your PM. I'll replace your silhouette bag/bags on my own dime all though they were, in your own admission, more than a year old (shadow grass camo). The reason I'll gladly replace decoy heads on my own dime is simply because they're inexpensive for me to purchase and I have them here at the house. Avery/GHG products have a year warranty (with receipt) which is industry standard but in most cases when abuse isn't an issue I try and take care of the customer even at the expense of my own bank account.
> 
> Josh


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> PM sent, Josh. That's awesome. I don't abuse my gear, of course. On the contrary, I have a reputation of maintaining my guns and gear meticulously. The decoy bags are only used six days each year on my trips to Canada, so the replacements should last many, many seasons.
> 
> Thanks again, that's what I call stand up customer service.


Never received your second pm.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Never received your second pm.


Sorry, I must have pushed the wrong button. PM sent, for real this time.:smile:


----------

